# Cell phone camera macro?



## Navigarden (Jun 25, 2010)

Beautiful! My cell phone certainly does not take pictures nearly so wonderful.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

nice!


----------



## Moe (Jan 22, 2004)

Nice! What brand phone do you have?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

It's a Samsung Focus


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

lol, my SLR better be able to match that quality


----------



## Moe (Jan 22, 2004)

I would hope so. Lol


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

It it isn't better Liam, you are so screwed. lol

NOW SELL ME YOUR POCKET CAM!


----------



## matti2uude (Mar 4, 2009)

Very nice picture! I've taken some decent pics with my iPhone.


----------



## dodohead (Jan 11, 2010)

nikki i told u to buy my pocket cam, it takes hd video! or i guess u couldve borrowed my dslr.. its just collecting dust on the floor =x


----------



## redfalconf35 (Feb 24, 2008)

my phone takes better pics than my P&S... it's depressing.


----------

